# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products  Micro-Box AIO V2.1.6.0

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *15 April 2013 - Micro-Box AIO V2.1.6.0 - MIXED UPDATE: ALCATEL - VODAFONE - VIETTEL - ZTE!  ADDED DIRECT UNLOCK and READ CODES FOR NEW MODELS:* *
-ZTE V790, 
-ZTE ROAMMER 2, 
-ZTE KIS PLUS, 
-VIETTEL V8403
+
- BLADE 3 corrected !*  *ADDED RESET BLOCKED COUNTER FOR:* *
-ALCATEL V860, 
-VODAFONE SMART 2*  *REPAIRED WRONG CODES CALCULATED! FOR:* *
-ALCATEL OT-228*      * #1 CHECK IT HERE =>
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     * #1 CHECK IT HERE =>
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ابراهيم حسن

شكور

----------

